# Scottish Amature MMA Events



## bencross (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to competing in MMA and am looking for events in scotland.

I have just come back from thailand where i had my first MMA fight and im wanting to keep up the momentum.

Does any1 know of any event organisers that are looking for amature or possibly semi pro fighters in scotland(preferably in the north.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bencross (Mar 13, 2011)

Actualy to continue this question.... does any1 know of any amature No Gi BJJ and Muay Thai events in scotland?


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

theres 1 next sat in killy mate at the fighters hive gym


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude theres a few thai and mma events happening in Scotland each month.

Keep your eye on the Scotland section on the Cage Warriors Forum for MMA shows/ Grappling comps and also look at Ax Kickboxing forum for thai shows.


----------



## SFC (Jan 14, 2010)

Biggest fight event in Scotland is happening on April 17th at Stirling Albert Halls.

Mixture of Pro MMA bouts and Semi pro with some Amateur as well.

SFC Resolution.

For more details.

SFC - MMA SCOTLAND

Tickets can be made purchased online or at any EZ Sports Store.

Ez Sports

Stirling - 01786 474 941

Glasgow - 0141 334 1833

Dunfermline -01383 223 020


----------

